# Reasonable price for Yamaha TRB5 ?



## Omrat (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi !

I want to sell my bass YAMAHA TRB5, but I have no idea, how much to ask for it.
I'm not bass player myself, I just recorded some basstracks with it in homestudio.
I dont even know exact model / year 







So what would be a reasonable price for it ?

Best,
Omrat


----------



## Bevo (Dec 21, 2009)

Did a quik google search and looks like $450-550 in the US for one in good shape.
How much did you pay for it?

By the way that is a nice looking bass, never seen a Yamaha just like that before.
Good luck


----------



## sami (Dec 21, 2009)

Bevo said:


> By the way that is a nice looking bass, never seen a Yamaha just like that before.


+1


----------



## Ironberry (Dec 23, 2009)

I'll take it off yo hands fo free!

Nah, just kidding, My search came up wit the same results. That is a very nice looking bass though...


----------



## Phonkee Les (May 1, 2010)

Omrat said:


> Hi !
> 
> I want to sell my bass YAMAHA TRB5, but I have no idea, how much to ask for it.
> I'm not bass player myself, I just recorded some basstracks with it in homestudio.
> ...


Is the bass still for sale? If so, I am interested!!!


----------

